# Recreational trespass laws



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Could someone clarify the recreational trespass law for me. I have had pictures of two people and four deer on my trail camera this summer. What does the law state and what can I do. I thought I understood it by MOOD tv special last fall but I would like some input on what it really entails. 
Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Was your land posted when this happened?

Was your land fenced when this happened?

Is your land farmland?

With the pictures, do you know who the people are?

Does you camera have a date and time stamp?

The only thing you can do if it is a violation is contact local law enforcement, have them submit a report for the prosecutor to issue a warrant.


----------

